
German Economy Minister: 'Google breakup may be required' - Libertatea
http://www.dw.de/german-economy-minister-google-breakup-may-be-required/a-17641881?maca=en-rss-en-all-1573-rdf
======
cultureulterior
I find Google useful enough that I'd rather break up Germany. (again)

